# Small baby with canker



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi

Have just taken in a roughly 20 day old Woodie found in the street.

Breathing heavily and has bad canker.

Is it ok to treat this age with Flagyl and Spartrix as I'm doing with my slightly older one?

If so what is a safe dose?

Can't feed yet as she's cold and stressed. Not sure if I can get tube down either as it's very blocked. Have put her on heat and tried small drips of re-hydrating fluid so far.

Thanks

Janet


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Yes, you can give the same treatment, one tablet of Spartrix but the Flagyl dose would depend on the weight. As a guideline, an adult woodie was prescribed 0.5 ml a day, so I would think 0.3 ml for a youngster as a rough guide.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Have given a dose of Flagyl and half a Spartrix in water via syringe.

Poor little soul is as blocked as my other Woodie.

A bit concerned when I took her out of her box to see a strange pale pink creamy discharge on the paper towel with a black like poop in the middle.
It didn't actually look like a blood pink, it was more the colour of calamine lotion. Unless if mixed with a creamy urate which they tend to be with canker, that changed the colour to this pale pink.

I tried to check her over for wounds and didn't see anything obvious but she started breathing faster so I've left her in peace for now.

Janet


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi,

Have been managing to tube watery Kaytee but she still seems very wobbly, head floppy, not much control.

I tried to give her a slightly better look over this morning and fear she's got more problems than the canker.

She doesn't open one eye and doesn't have any grip in her right foot either. I've bathed the eye to see if it helps.
I wonder if she was injured when she fell from the nest or maybe was pushed out as she had these problems.

I'll carry on treating her and see how she responds but am concerned she's going to be permanently disabled.

Janet


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Just to complete the thread unfortunately baby died this evening.

Janet


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh, no. That is too sad. I am so sorry.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm so sorry, Janet. 

Terry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sorry he didn't make it. At least you tried.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so sorry Janet. There might have been something as well as the canker that it was unable to fight, specially with a young, weak immune system.

Our darling woodies Dagwood and Tattywood died this week (Littlewood died rwo weeks earlier of egg yolk peritonitis). Both have had post mortems that pointed towards different causes of death. It might be that there is a virus around that has a different effect on different birds so tissue samples have been sent to pathology.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Cynthia,
I'm so sorry to hear about your Woodies, that is a real tragedy, but for them to pass so close together must be even more upsetting.
Bless them all and may they be at peace.

This poor baby did seem to have a crop problem but the sad thing was the canker had just started to come away. She had a lot of fluid in her crop but it didn't clear through her system and so she got weak and stressed as she was losing it from her beak.
Also I found she had a broken leg which she must have got from her fall, Such a shame.

Janet


----------



## fantailgyrl (Jul 10, 2010)

so sorry for yalls loss !


----------

